# Rock & Roll Hoochie Koo - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A break down of how i play this classic...thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;HxrCs_c1jKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxrCs_c1jKU[/video]


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dale, a great song and lesson.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you checking it out!

your friend,
dale


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks - that was a hoot to learn. Always wanted to play that song.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you giving your time to check it out...all the best!

dale


----------

